# Logic Pro x sustain pedal automation track not showing in drop down menu



## rmak (Nov 15, 2020)

Greetings, I have latest version of Logic Pro X. I have watched YouTube videos regarding this, and all of them seem to be able to find sustain pedal under drop down menu in automation track within piano roll. I know my sustain pedal is working because I hear it, and I see the vertical black lines in the midi region of the main window. I use Kontakt library for some of NI stuff, but I also tried using some of the factory piano lib in logic and I have the same issue. Worst case scenario is I keep recording until I get the sustain pedals right, but I want to be able to go in and just edit it.

I also read that cc #64 is the sustain pedal in Kontakt. I tried mapping that to that track, but I don't think this is the one.


Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks,
Ricky


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Nov 15, 2020)

Hey Ricky, if I understand correctly, you're looking to access the sustain pedal MIDI information in the piano roll? You're correct that it's CC #64, and I completely understand that it may not be intuitive where you find it! I think the easiest way to see it is with video, and I'll annotate what I'm doing below:

1. open the piano roll editor by double clicking on the track region.
2. press 'a' on your keyboard to open the CC lane.
3. either tab through the CC lane screens, or click on the active CC and change it to sustain.


----------



## rmak (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. I know where it is. I don't have that option for the sustain pedal in the automation track. It's not there, but like you, I have the vertical black lines in the midi region.


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Nov 15, 2020)

Hm, now _that's _perplexing. It doesn't show the option for sustain editing on tracks you've recorded? Even after recording sustain data with a pedal?


----------



## rmak (Nov 15, 2020)

here's a snapshot. you can see the sustain pedal in midi region, but it is not under automation track.


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Nov 15, 2020)

Ah! You're looking at track data. Click where it says "Track" right above "Volume" to switch to region data. Now you'll be able to follow my steps above.


----------



## rmak (Nov 15, 2020)

oh. man how did I miss that. Thanks so much


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Nov 15, 2020)

No problem! Sometimes it's hiding right in plain sight


----------

